# Doug Gibbons



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Douglas Gibbons, 44, was a front-seat passenger on a Polaris ATV when the vehicle crashed just south of Corkscrew Road on TPI Road in Estero.

The driver of the ATV and a second passenger, who have not been identified by authorities, told investigators they were traveling northbound on TPI Road behind another ATV, which was kicking up a lot of dirt.

The driver of Gibbons' ATV said the dirt made it difficult to see so he hit the brakes to slow down. After hitting the brakes, the back end of the ATV began to slide due to the loose gravel on the dirt road.

The motion caused Gibbons to fall from his unrestrained seat. Gibbons rolled on the gravel and died.

The ATV's driver and the other passenger were not injured.

http://www.news-press.com/article/2...35/1075/Texas-man-dies-in-Estero-ATV-accident


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Doug and the 21 pound snapper he caught "in the river." Good times. It will never be the same.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

"RELAAAAXXXXX, IT'S SATURDAY!!!"


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rest In Peace Doug...you will be missed. Prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

he will definately be missed.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Still can't believe it. RIP Doug.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

r.i.p. doug!!!


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very Sad News Indeed! Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. God Bless.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

WAY TO EXCITED!!!!!! racin at the river will not be the same, still cant believe it either. RIP Doug!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

We should throw a race for Doug. Proceeds go to the family.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

that sounds like a dang good idea. maybe all three tracks can get involved some how. R.I.P Doug


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Our condolences and prayers are with Dougs family. We are truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## JMartin (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats terrible, Doug was one of the most memorable guys I have ever meet in all the yrs and all the tracks in 10yrs of racing ALL over! This is a tragic lose!
Deepest condolences to Dougs family and anyone else saddened by this tragedy.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

****, it sucks. Prays sent up to the fam for strength through these hard times.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

JANKEII said:


> We should throw a race for Doug. Proceeds go to the family.


Darren's suggestion was:
20 cars on the track at once,
Everyone runs a duct taped body,
Marshalls throw fireworks at the cars and drivers,
Must be intoxicated to run............................

Actually sounds kinda fun!

DO'IN IT DOUG STYLE!!


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

My wife got the phone call on Saturday afternoon about what happen to Doug. My wife and his wife are cousins so right now its really hard on the family. 

RIP Doug....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent to family and freinds....RIP Doug


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

RIP Doug. You will be missed.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anybody still have Life Savers in thier pit bag from when he got his sponsor? lol


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

Doug was a great guy. rip doug


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

A couple of pictures from Phil Gundy.........

I like the one on the right...........that's the Doug I remember!

Notice Doug is always smiling in all his pictures?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I like that. I went looking through your photo bucket for Doug pictures and couldn't find any. Apparently the track yeti is difficult to photo


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

RIP Doug


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> Does anybody still have Life Savers in thier pit bag from when he got his sponsor? lol


I still have mine


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

RIP Doug you will be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that is smiling


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Prayers sent to the family and his friends


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> I like that. I went looking through your photo bucket for Doug pictures and couldn't find any. Apparently the track yeti is difficult to photo


Yeah, unfortunately I had to clear up some space in my account and dumped some of the old race pictures about 3 months ago. Hate that I had to do that now!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a shock to hear for sure. RIP Doug. 

I like the idea of a memorial race to raise money for the family.

The Yeti 500 @ the River...lol


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

Change the enduro race to the yeti enduro.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

the original yeti sighting....

RIP Yeti

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=236380&highlight=yeti


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

What a sad thing. He'll be missed for sure. I'm in for a Yeti Enduro. Besides the duct tape and fireworks there need to be exploding fuel jugs to test your concentration.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

What a loss!!!!! Truly, One-of-a-Kind!!!! A very bright light is gone forever from our RC community.

Dougie, I hope you are where the track is smooth and watered, and the marshals are attentive and swift of foot. I hope you can help those there to Relax!!!!! and Calm Down!!!!! on whatever night of the week it is there. I hope that nitro and electric exist in perfectly measured competitive harmony. I hope they have a good PA system so you can keep them laughing and in-line at the same time. I hope they appreciate the big-hearted tough guy that you were to us. 

I can't imagine that anyone who knew you will ever forget you. Race in peace brother. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

well said.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Well put phil, love the second picture you had of Doug. The yeti 500 is good, but how bout the Doug Tape 500? It is truly awesome reading everyones post and kind words about Doug. I need to dig thru my rc albums, the one troy posted came from some pics i took a few years back at the finals in austin, and Im sure I have a few more. lets start a new thread where everyone post up all the pics they can find of Doug. Im sure it would do his family good to see pictures of him doing one of the things that he loved to do.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil! Didn't know you were so prolific! Awesome words man!

Somebody make sure that Ken reads Phils post!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice Phill.
CV,
I texted it to Ken


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Hurts knowing he will not be at our races again. RIP Doug.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

RELAX, CALM DOWN, WAY TOO EXCITED!! 

Miss you Doug!!


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Doug, I love you and miss you! Not one day goes bye I have not think or cry. I love you bud!!


----------

